# contact whit chineese aquascapers



## ancystrus (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello my name is sergio ledo and i am argentinian, some friends will travel to china on June 24, i need contact with some chinesse aquascapers to buy or chage some aquarium plants. If someone can do it, writte me. My friends will visit Pekin and Shangai.
Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Try sending a private message to waynesham or keisuke. They might be able to help you find some hobbyists in those cities.

Carlos


----------

